# Accept Bitcoin Payments With Payfast



## johan (5/8/14)

PayFast entered into an exciting partnership with South Africa’s biggest Bitcoin exchange, BitX, which will allow buyers to make Bitcoin payments to PayFast sellers. What makes this different from most Bitcoin platforms/transactions, is that while buyers will make a Bitcoin payment, sellers will receive South African rand in their PayFast accounts (and then, bank accounts).

source: https://www.payfast.co.za/blog/2014...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=august


----------

